# Nautilus BVC Coil Rebuild



## Yiannaki (2/9/14)

For those who are keen to get stuck in with building the BVC coils, rip trippers has a video up.

Here you go:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/9/14)

So who's bringing in the Jap cotton?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/9/14)

I rebuilt a coil, and just have a quick question:

I used the wire inside my ruined coil, flattened some cotton, and made a messy, not tight coil.

I can't find a torch lighter, so I used a normal one to dry burn. But like I said, it was a botch job to test.

Surprisingly it actually fired up. BUT it tasted extremely burnt.

Now I don't know if it was because I used unflavoured VG to wet the cotton?

Or is it because it was a botch job all together?

Oh and does anyone know where I can buy a torch lighter?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Mario (18/9/14)

Done a rebuild on the Nautilus Mini BVC today to celebrate WVD

26 Gauge
2.0mm screwdriver
6 wraps
Rayon
Juice: Rocket Sheep-Purple Alien


@RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/9/14)

Mario said:


> Done a rebuild on the Nautilus Mini BVC today to celebrate WVD
> 
> 26 Gauge
> 2.0mm screwdriver
> ...



What cotton did you use to wrap the coil?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Mario (18/9/14)

@r0gue z0mbie using Rayon.

I have watched Rip Trippers video and he feeds the rebuilt coil from the bottom. I found feeding the coil from the top of the "housing" works better for me.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/9/14)

Mario said:


> @r0gue z0mbie using Rayon.
> 
> I have watched Rip Trippers video and he feeds the rebuilt coil from the bottom. I found feeding the coil from the top of the "housing" works better for me.
> 
> Hope it helps



Thank you!

I'm going to try again this way. 
It got completely messy with the cotton when I fed it the way RipTrippers did.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Mario (18/9/14)

tell me the outcome once you done

Good Luck!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

